# How to stick backgrounds inside a wooden viv? HELP



## Scottnicol (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey I am ordering a background for my beardie and boa's viv and was wondering which is the best way to keep the background in place inside the viv, considering they both are already in their vivs so I can't use any kind of sealant what would you recommend? or if you have any photos of how your backgrounds look please share them and how you managed to keep yours in place, thanks.

Btw they are photo backgrounds not the 3D kind


----------



## MartinMc (May 19, 2011)

Some sort of super glue? It should dry pretty quick and is pretty odour free. Either that or put the animals in temporary housing (RUB) for an over night and use silicon or pva glue.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

MartinMc said:


> put the animals in temporary housing (RUB) for an over night and use silicon


This.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

or a staple gun


----------



## Scottnicol (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, I think I will just use a staple gun as it is the most simple thing and does the job without stressing them out and I think super glue would emit odour especially after the heat gets to it?


----------



## Flaming Yahoo (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm glad someone asked this, I want to do something similar. I guess the main thing, after nailing your glue method, it to make sure there is no way the snake can get behind the background?


----------



## Scottnicol (Jul 12, 2013)

Flaming Yahoo said:


> I'm glad someone asked this, I want to do something similar. I guess the main thing, after nailing your glue method, it to make sure there is no way the snake can get behind the background?


I'm thinking of cutting the background to size first then lining in up using Sellotape to start then using a staple gun along all the edges and top and bottom then removing the Sellotape and it should hopefully sit flush with the back? What you think


----------



## Flaming Yahoo (Oct 4, 2012)

Depends how big your snake is...hatchlings and young uns will get between the staples.


----------



## Scottnicol (Jul 12, 2013)

A 1 year old boa constrictor, and not if I completely line it up bottom to top?


----------



## Scottnicol (Jul 12, 2013)

This fella


----------



## Scottnicol (Jul 12, 2013)

I done it guys, forgot to upload pics to here tho :blush:, but I done it for my beardie's viv first, gonna order my boas soon..


----------



## RFC84 (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks good mate, what did you use to stick it down in the end??


----------



## Scottnicol (Jul 12, 2013)

I staple gunned the edges into the viv then hammered the edges of the staples down to avoid my Beardie scraping himself of one


----------



## RFC84 (Feb 14, 2007)

Scottnicol said:


> I staple gunned the edges into the viv then hammered the edges of the staples down to avoid my Beardie scraping himself of one


Good work & thanks for the tip! :2thumb:


----------



## Scottnicol (Jul 12, 2013)

RFC84 said:


> Good work & thanks for the tip! :2thumb:


No problem, just message me on this if you need any help when you are doing yours


----------

